# Attention NJersians!



## SandDeku (May 22, 2013)

I'm looking for somebody -anybody- who has seen queen ants and would mind showing me a good swarming site. Or anyone who can send/sell me their queens WITHIN state lines

e-mail me @ sunnysushie@hotmail.com or pm me


----------

